# 2011 felt f3 frameset



## petercaro (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi there,would anyone happen to know how much a felt 2011 f3 frameset is worth on its own as i'm going to sell it on ebay or privately?Frame,forks,headset & seatpin collar.I'm in the U.K..Its hardly used with no crashes or drops..


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

Not sure exactly but the F3/F4/F5 all share the same frame. What size is it?


----------



## petercaro (Sep 3, 2009)

srenkin said:


> Not sure exactly but the F3/F4/F5 all share the same frame. What size is it?


Its a 54


----------

